# Clousers



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

ok i know clousers have been around for ever and a day as a locater for fish. but has anyone ever added a small rattle to the clouser for a lil more attraction?

or it has been around for ever and why mess with a good thing!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i say give that baby a rattle.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

try it and post results.. i might just tie one with a rattle tonight..


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I've never tried it, but hey, whatever catches fish.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

ok i tryed it and it took a lil super glue to get the rattle to stay centered, but it makes a bit of noise for the lil rattle i had to tie into it.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Rattle Clousers*

Tried it with the foxy closer and it works great. Gives a more erratic action. The flys don't look so good but the reds like them so much that they crush the rattles. Should be good for flounder too. I haven't been in a situation to really do a comparison to see if they are more effective than the standard clouser.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

how did you guys tie in the rattle?


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

i tied the rattle right behind the eyes/weight. wrapping it all the way down the hook shank (added some super glue to hold in place). i then tied in some hair above and under the rattle to cover it up. then tied the clouser the rest of the way like normal. only problem i see is that it does not sit true and flat. but i guess stripping it throught the water won't really matter.


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

When ever I tie in a rattle I always use that mylar tubing stuff. You pull out the cotton center and make the tube about twice as long as the rattle. I then tie one end of the tube to the shaft, slide in the rattle, then tie the other end of the tube. I usually start at the bend side of the hook and work towards the eye so I can tie off up there. 

I do this for several reasons. 
1.The mylar tubing adds a lil' more flash to the body 
2. The rattle is really held into place nicely, it doesnt spin around the shaft at all
3. The rattle seems to make more noise because the rattle is able to move very slightly within in the stretchy mylar.

If I can tie a fly, I also always try it with a rattle as well. In fact, working on a crease fly with a rattle right now. We shall see how it goes.

-John


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Rattle Clouser*

The foxy closer has a crystal braid body that makes it easier to incorporate the rattles and the Artic Fox wing is entirely on top Lefty Kreh Style. Lots of Zap A Gap helps or Coat With Dap, Softex, Hard Head. Mylar tubing with a rattle inside tied underneath (topside) works well for Clousers and shrimp on a long shank hook. Sorry no pictures.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

jhj415 said:


> ok i know clousers have been around for ever and a day as a locater for fish. but has anyone ever added a small rattle to the clouser for a lil more attraction?
> 
> or it has been around for ever and why mess with a good thing!


YES BUT IT MAKES IT TO HEAVY


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

If I am going to use a rattle I will use much smaller dumbell 'eyes' or some bead chain. I just think the noise helps out in the darker conditions.


----------

